# 9,5 m, 3/8" steel & wooden cocktail stick



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

This week's last video, I promise 

Video is quite long, :boring: 2,7 min, because every shot is counted, this time hit on seventh.

Distance: 9,5 m
Ammo: 3/8" steel
Target: wooden cocktail stick

Hope You like it


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Hey mate, nice shooting, but very funny soundtrack


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks 

Have to try something different than others.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Again, that is some fine shooting .... matches are next!!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Charles said:


> Again, that is some fine shooting .... matches are next!!!!
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


My parents have said to me, that I should not play with matches :nono: :nono: :nono: :rofl:

I really would like to try matches, but it looks quite difficult to get those strike anywhere matches here in Finland.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:thumbsup: It is a matter of time and practice.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

:yeahthat:

...and finding a slingshot model that suits best for you.

For me it's been Bill Hays The Patriot Tactical Slingshot.


----------

